# Overrun by Gnats! Thousands all over the side of the house!



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd try hosing them down with hot water first. another possibility would be pyrethrin which is a chemical that would need to be applied my a Pest Control Technician. Pyrethrum is crushed African daisies and is the natural equivalent but this would not only be difficult to apply but probably wouldn't work anyway. Another possible treatment could be with Diatomaceous Earth: http://www.earthworkshealth.com/ I believe they also sell dusters for applying the DE.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, I might look into those.
I used the Cyper because its what I had on hand, it killed them (and some nasty looking spiders too). I also plugged in the bug zapper the last couple nights. It was like the 4th of july! Each morning there must have been a thousand dead gnats stuck to it or on the ground. I had to clean it off each morning so it would keep working correctly.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah, yes, bug zapper!!! We have one but my wife doesn't like me using it (not sure why). In my area, I'd love to feed the lizards as they keep the insect population under control and the bug zapper is an excellent way to do that. The birds also feed on the dead bugs. In my younger days, when we had a small farm with a few animals, I rigged up a clear plastic panel with a neon light behind it. It was loaded with bugs. The turkeys loved it.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Avian powered bug zapper! Cool!


----------

